# i want piranhas that will breed



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

man i wanna know how i can go about getting some piranhas to breed...is there anyway possible. i've never heard of it really being done. can anyone help


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

go to the info section and you will see breeding p's topic


----------



## booger (Mar 8, 2004)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Question answered.


----------

